# Finally after several years.



## alleyyooper (Aug 20, 2016)

This car was ordered for my Mother in law in December 1984, She took delivery of it February 2nd 1985. Although I have never been a GM buyer I fell in love with this car style and color. It is a 2dr two tone LaSaber Limited collector edition because of it being the last year for the rear wheel drive LaSabers built.
Mom was still working for AC in Flint at the time and for 5 more years, but had dad take her to work in the winter. When she retired she just stopped driving much at all and many times drove dads 1998 Park Ave.
So dad sort of took the LaSaber under his wing and drove it to keep things oiled up and always drove several more miles than needed to get the business done he had set out to do just to make the car get good and warm.

Dad passed away Nov 2009. the car sat in the garage after that. Mom said it was to old and had to many miles on it to drive and by dads death he had gotten a 2004 Park Ave. mom would drive. But by 2012 mom had totally stopped driving any thing having my wife that her where she wanted to go. The park Ave was taken over by the oldest daughter when her car broke down.

I made my first pitch to buy the LaSaber in 2011 again 2013 and 2014 no sale.
Then out of the blue I was told I could buy the car a couple weeks ago.



 
























I'm loving that floating ride it has still trying to figure stuff out on it. 83,000 miles, started very quick once I put and new battery in it and changed the oil after sitting for 7 years .

 Al


----------



## Big_Al (Aug 25, 2016)

Nice old car. My dad had a 70 lesabre when we were kids. The 84 looks similar to the impala/caprice line.


----------



## HuskStihl (Aug 25, 2016)

Plush!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 20, 2017)

Well Photo bucket has struck my 3d party hosted pictures.

Experimenting with a few different sites now.
Picturetrail but storage space is limited.


































Have been attending a few cruise nights in the area. Mostly looking for a real good auto painter.
But seeing a lot of really nigh cars.


 Al


----------



## blades (Jul 20, 2017)

my folks ran Buicks for many years starting about 1966 LeSabers and Electra 225's, swapped out every 2 years ( general manager of dealership was neighbor) until the major down sizing hit. They didn't like the smaller cars.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jul 20, 2017)

I used to own a 1980 Chevrolet Impala with a 305 V-8 in it. Power everything. I bought it used when it had 122K on the odometer.

It was clean as a shiny new whistle when I bought it, top to bottom, front to rear, side to side. It drove and rode like a dream. It had REAL metal chrome bumpers, white padded vinyl top, and all that jazz.

One day while cleaning it, I happened to pull up on a corner of the rear seat, and found the build sheet lying under it. That was cool as could be.

I bought it in April of 1987 and drove it everyday until Spring of 2006. By then, it had accumulated well over a total of 350K miles on it.

At one time, I had to have the camshaft, lifters and timing gears / chain replaced, as well as having the tranny rebuilt. Oh yeah, and a radiator and a couple of batteries thru the years. Other than that, everything else was still good to go. Even the OEM carb (4-barrel Holley) was original, as well as the starter.

Anyways, that was one car I sure wish I had purchased brand-new. One of the best cars I've ever had the pleasure of owning.


----------



## blades (Jul 21, 2017)

It's the dang red death that forces me to change vehicles now days. By the time I get to 200k miles they are usually leaving sections of parts in their wake as I travel down the road. Back when I was on the road doing service work ( apx 125k miles a year) after apx 3 years they were just tired out, but the sheet metal looked real good. My 85 F350 just plain disintegrated underneath me. Had to give up on it when the frame got so weak it looked like an Inch worm starting out from a light. My F250 06 is rusting out from the top of the cab to the ground, My 99 F350 is in better shape both have about 150K on them drive lines good just the body parts failing. Going to have bite the bullet soon again.


----------



## Sleepy (Jul 21, 2017)

Free Will said:


> I used to own a 1980 Chevrolet Impala with a 305 V-8 in it. Power everything. I bought it used when it had 122K on the odometer.
> 
> It was clean as a shiny new whistle when I bought it, top to bottom, front to rear, side to side. It drove and rode like a dream. It had REAL metal chrome bumpers, white padded vinyl top, and all that jazz.
> 
> ...


Good read, brought back a lot of memories because I was a mechanic at a Chevy dealer during that period. BTW, the OEM carburetor on a 80 Impala was a Rochester Quadrajet, not a Holley.


----------



## blades (Jul 21, 2017)

rebuilt a few of those quadra jets in my time holley's also


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jul 21, 2017)

Sleepy said:


> Good read, brought back a lot of memories because I was a mechanic at a Chevy dealer during that period. BTW, the OEM carburetor on a 80 Impala was a Rochester Quadrajet, not a Holley.




I stand corrected! Somehow, I was thinking Holley.


----------

